# Sticky  eggs



## sweets x

Hi

Just a quick question.
Can you check how many eggs you have got left with a blood test
I have endo and at our 1st tx we managed to get only 2 eggs. Am scared that our next tx will not give us any.

Thankyou for any help you can give me

nicola x x


----------



## Choice4

You can do 
1.AFC ( antral follicular count) using Ultrasound to see how many follicles you have
2. AMH is a blood test that can show how fertile you are ( this is a better determinant than FSH)
3. FSH is also a blood test, should be on the low side for good fertility


----------



## sweets x

Thankyou Choice

I might mention it at our review on monday

I think my fsh was aroung 8 last time which the clinic said was high.


----------



## twiglets

Nicola,

Re your FSh being 8 doesn`t sound high to me, as far as I know anything below 10 is said to be good. But, worth doing the tests Choice has mentioned before you start to be on the safe side.

Good luck with review on Mon.

Roses xxx


----------

